
Britain's first private police force to go nationwide - C0d3r
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/britains-first-private-police-force-to-go-nationwide-after-success-in-londons-wealthiest-a3832321.html
======
londons_explore
This looks good...

But as soon as someone is convicted based on just a witness statement from a
privately employed person whose bonus depends on getting a conviction, things
have gone too far.

And this isn't far away...

------
intarga
Is it only a matter of time until we privatise the police? I can't see
anything at all going wrong with this...

~~~
kennydude
At least it isn't the government's original idea of allowing G4S to do it.
Because a company which couldn't even gather enough staff for the olympics, is
completely suitable for policing -_-

------
woodandsteel
This is a quite horrible idea. If people with enough money to pay for the
service are happy with it, then they will lobby to reduce government
expenditures for the regular police force, and so everyone in the bottom 3/4
of society will suffer.

